# Waiting for a BMQ date.



## Josh1r (20 Jul 2007)

Hey I was just handed in the last of my papers on Friday the 13Th of July, I am now officially waiting for the phone call as to when I will be leaving for BMQ. I am applying for Infantry with the RCR, I was just wondering how long it took for some of you to get your offers once all the paperwork was completed, Including CFAT, Interview and Medical. I would prefer to hear from Infantry applicants mainly because I understand that applying to be a doctor or whatever else may take much longer.

I searched the forums before posting but didn't find any direct subjects on this topic, it could be that I did not search with the proper criteria but if I could just get a couple of simple responces it would be greatly appreciated.

Also I know that the time varies but I am just looking to get a feel for waiting periods.

It is an application for NCM. Thanks in advance.  

-Sincerely Joshua.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2007)

Some have taken quite some time, so you should have the luxury, it things haven't changed, to read up on some of their stories.


----------



## Josh1r (20 Jul 2007)

Thank you Mr.Wallace, I appreciate the responce, Just one question, can you point me in the right direction for search topics on this matter, because I have had some trouble finding any topics directly referring to this.


----------



## Meridian (20 Jul 2007)

Read through personal stories and the recruiting forum... many people post their experiences.  As well, Applications Samples thread should give you a solid idea of when people applied, completed things, and received offers.


----------



## Josh1r (21 Jul 2007)

okay, thanks meridian


----------



## KrissyJ (22 Jul 2007)

They have a topic on application process samples! I think you should check it out, it helped me with the same question. 

Honestly though, everyone is different. I had people applying to the same trade as me, before I applied and not go to basic until after me and vice versa! Usually they say if you havent gotten a call within two weeks, call them back!


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

KrissyJ said:
			
		

> They have a topic on application process samples! I think you should check it out, it helped me with the same question.
> 
> Honestly though, everyone is different. I had people applying to the same trade as me, before I applied and not go to basic until after me and vice versa! Usually they say if you haven't gotten a call within two weeks, call them back!



Thank you Krissy, I stumbled across that post shortly after creating this one and officially felt relieved. I calculated, from other peoples applications (mainly looking at Infantry applicants) and generally speaking the average person since the starting of 2006 until now spends roughly 5-7 months in the application process, of course we've all read miracle posts of the guy who applies on may 12Th and is signed and leaving by June 27Th lol, or vice versa where someone applies in may 2006 and does not leave until February of 2007.. LOL anyways. The point being I got my fingers crossed and I will call them on Friday this week seeing as that will be two weeks..

PS. Was out at the bar last night, and saw an old friend, turns out he's already finished his application process, he's going in as Infantry, Regular, RCR (the same as me) he asked to be put on January BMQ so he would have time to get in good shape, It's a small world..

Anyways, thanks for taking the type Krissy, Good luck with your career and BE SAFE.


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Thanks for taking the time**


----------



## Gimpy (22 Jul 2007)

I applied for Combat Engineer in December 2006, completed my CFAT, Interview, and Medical in January 2007 and got the job offer 7 months later in July and I start BMQ September 4th. So while some people do get through relatively fast, for others it takes a while. But I think my case might be an extraordinary one because I was told that the medical office at CFRC Toronto forgot to send my medical to the CMO.


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Ouch Gimpy, you didn't call the recruitment center every 2-3 weeks? because thats a LONG time to wait.


----------



## Gimpy (22 Jul 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Ouch Gimpy, you didn't call the recruitment center every 2-3 weeks? because thats a LONG time to wait.



Yeah, I called every week but got the response that it was being reviewed each time I called. After 3 months of that I finally got someone who directed me to the medical office and was told that they still had my medical at the recruiting center and that they forgot to send it out. Then after another 3 months I finally got the offer, so all in all I didn't mind the waiting because I wasn't planning on changing my mind, but I certainly would have liked to have gotten in earlier.


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Well I would really like to be leaving by September, that would make me very happy. Well see how things go..  :blotto:


----------



## Cody Scott (22 Jul 2007)

i would love to leave by september, i just had my interview on friday for reg force, and i have done my medical, res force interview and test on jan 11, so i signed a CT and then when i did my interview, the lieutenant told me that there was alot of openings for infantry soldiers, and that i would likely get a call pretty quickly, im hoping so.


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Well that is good news!!!


----------



## Cody Scott (22 Jul 2007)

yeah, well im hoping that there is alot of spots open
because then im sure we will be called soon


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

When I went to the recruitment center a couple of months ago, the Recruiter told me that they needed 250 Infantry for Mtl alone.. Anyhow, only time will tell, I just want to get my ass in and start really living life.


----------



## Cody Scott (22 Jul 2007)

im just really eager to start living life the army way 
well hopefully soon though


----------



## Agent-0 (24 Jul 2007)

I personally know a few of the recruiters here in Edmonton, and from what I have learned is that if your trade choice is in demand (as noted on the forces.ca website) then it should take a little under a month to receive the call after your medical is completed.

Cheers and best of luck.


----------



## muahaha (24 Jul 2007)

I dont know about that im trying to get in as armoured soldier and i completed everything on the 19th of june and i still havent got a call. It really depends on if u had bad credit small things like that can hold u back just lke me. but i should get a call ither this week or next week at least thats what the recruiting office told me, i hope theyre not blowing smoke up my ***.


----------



## Agent-0 (24 Jul 2007)

Yeah I realize that. If you have a criminal record or something went wrong with the medical, that may slow the process down. Everything was clean for me and it took about 25 days for me to get the call after my medical was complete. Also going for armoured soldier.


----------



## muahaha (25 Jul 2007)

i agree with u on that but with my application i got the letters stating that my collection file was paid in full and closed. So thier sould have been no problem with the proses but thats the government for u expect the unexpected.. Agent Zero when's ur bmq date?


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jul 2007)

muahaha said:
			
		

> i agree with u on that but with my application i got the letters stating that my collection file was paid in full and closed. So thier sould have been no problem with the proses but thats the government for u expect the unexpected.. Agent Zero when's ur bmq date?



Not to be too rude here but do you know any of the official languages? Being able to communicate clearly and effectively will give you many opportunities to succeed in the CF.


----------



## Agent-0 (25 Jul 2007)

My BMQ date is September 4th in Borden.


----------



## Testify (26 Jul 2007)

Mine went quite fast for Infantry.

Applied May 28th, did all my testing in June, job offered to me July 20th, BMQ Sept 10th.

Good luck and hope you hear back soon.


----------



## muahaha (3 Aug 2007)

Well I just found out that I’m on the merit list and I won’t be going to the sep 10. Does anyone know how long it will take for me to get the call? And also when’s the next BMQ date?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (3 Aug 2007)

muhahaha - the next date could vary seeing as I'm not leaving until sept 30. I got my date before alot of people that are going to the Sept 3 and 10th dates. Kinda of a pain but at least i have more time to save money and get organized , plus i figure whats my rush ? I could be wearing that uniform for the next 25 years lol. Good luck to you

edited spelling


----------



## Agent-0 (8 Aug 2007)

muahaha said:
			
		

> Well I just found out that I’m on the merit list and I won’t be going to the sep 10. Does anyone know how long it will take for me to get the call? And also when’s the next BMQ date?



You will get your call within a months time, I'll assume. Possibly quicker, possibly longer.

The best thing you can do is BE PATIENT. I don't recommend that you post on this board asking these kinds of questions, as we will never know when your call will come. The best thing you can do is call your recruiting center and get the recruiters to inform you on these kinds of things.

So within the next month or so, you should be training pretty hard to get ready. If you choose not to, then I guess that's your choice, but it'll screw you over that much more when you go to BMQ. 

Just wait it out as everyone else has and be patient.

Cheers


----------



## muahaha (20 Aug 2007)

I just got the call im getting sworn in on aug 30. I cant wait now but i can lol if that makes any sense. now this summer is going to go so fast.


----------



## muahaha (22 Aug 2007)

well I just ot my package yesterdy and fond out that my BMQ date is sep 10th in St. jean. That i was not expecting that one. but hey at least i got my answer.


----------



## Agent-0 (23 Aug 2007)

muahaha said:
			
		

> well I just ot my package yesterdy and fond out that my BMQ date is sep 10th in St. jean. That i was not expecting that one. but hey at least i got my answer.



What trade are you going?


----------



## muahaha (23 Aug 2007)

armoured crewman and u


----------



## Agent-0 (23 Aug 2007)

I am also going armoured crewman.


----------



## Brett (26 Aug 2007)

I'm finally on the home stretch. We are entering our 5th and final week of bmq. Let met tell you, meaford staff basically revolve around pt. It's hard, but it's great. We do our field ex mon-wed, I am sort of looking forward to it, but I know navigating in the pitch black won't be easy.

Good luck to whoever is just about to go on their bmq (it teaches you a lot), and congrats to those who are graduating within the weeks to come.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (26 Aug 2007)

hey glad to hear you are doing well. I'm heading off on the 8th to St. Jean. Worried about this express test, but practicing as much as possible before hand.  Good luck on the rest of your BMQ. Keep us updated


----------



## Brett (1 Sep 2007)

yay! I just graduated today. C-coy & B-coy (i was in c-coy). there was approximately 300 of us on the parade square today and my family said they were sort of in a daze because we all moved together in perfect timing. cant wait to see the video!

good luck to all who have yet to do their bmq/sq/dp1, and congrats to those who have just completed either of the previously stated. CF ftw!!!


----------

